# Where to live near frimley



## soccer (Mar 4, 2012)

Would love advise of where to live near frimley, so far I heard fleet, farnborough, guilford and camberly are nice, suggestions?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

soccer said:


> Would love advise of where to live near frimley, so far I heard fleet, farnborough, guilford and camberly are nice, suggestions?


Guildford also Farnham are lovely towns


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Fleet, Brookwood are pretty nice little towns.

Woking is mostly fine (the part close to the out of townish superstores can be a bit dodgy) and is very convenient with lots of shopping, taxis and access to Heathrow Airport righ out of the train station (and amny regular trains to London, more than Guildford it seemed to me).

Guildfors is also quite good, it is the biggest of the lot which may come handy more often than not.

Of the ones you mentioned the only one I didn't like is Farnborough, but I just passed by a few times, so I don't know it very well.


----------



## jamesace (Mar 5, 2012)

Guildfors is also quite good, it is the biggest of the lot which may come handy more often than not.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

jamesace said:


> Guildfors is also quite good, it is the biggest of the lot which may come handy more often than not.


 Why are you copying part of my reply, ortographic mistakes included ????


----------

